# Long 2310 differential lock



## uscgret (Aug 31, 2011)

My Long 2310 has a lever that when moved to the right locks the differential and when it is moved back to the left, the differential lock should disengage. I think my differential is locked and will not disengage. The bottom part of the engagement lever contacts a plunger that goes into the differential casing and should pop out when the lever is returned to the disengaged position. The end of the plunger has a round metal button with three washers that comes off when I try to pull the plunger out, leaving nothing else to grab onto. I've used plenty of PB blaster to no avail. If anybody out there has a setup like this, please verify if the plunger should be contacting the bottom of the lever at all times. I've got a gap when my lever is in the disengaged position. Later versions of this tractor were called the LongTrac 320 and are mechanically identical to mine.


----------

